# bad day at clinic



## Chrissie (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

I don't often post but.... i had a bad day at clinic today & wanted to have a little bit of a moan to people who understand

I'm now 34wks 3 days pregnant & my blood pressure was high today & i've got 3+ protein in my urine so it appears i've got mild pre-eclampsia. After 6 hours at the hospital seeing everybody & having numerous tests they have let me come home i've got to do 24hr urine collection (it should be fun peeing into a huge 5litre bottle via a funnel in the middle of the night ) & i've got to take that back tomorrow & go back on thursday for continous blood pressure monitoring & see the obs dr they have told me to bring my bag as i might be admitted but they will decide on thurs as they will have the results of the blood & urine tests then.

I have also been told that they will definitly inducing me by 37wks at the latest now even if all tests are ok & my bp does'nt rise any further, so thats only 2 1/2 wks left

Thankfully the scan showed that everything was ok with the baby & its growing ok (on the 50% line) its approximitly 4lb 13oz now

It all feels very over whelming!! & wasn't what i was expecting at all!! I really don't want to be admitted to hospital for 2 wks before the baby is born!! I know logically i need to do what ever is best for me & baby i just was'nt expecting this

Sorry for moaning & thanks for listening

Chrissie xx


----------



## newbs (Aug 10, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't often post but.... i had a bad day at clinic today & wanted to have a little bit of a moan to people who understand
> 
> ...



Hi Chrissie,

Just wanted to say I know how you feel and will be thinking of you!  I had pre-eclampsia with my first daughter, luckily it started later at 37 weeks and I went into labour naturally on the day I was due to be induced.  I remember the 24 hour urine collection well!  It is difficult and overwhelming, especially the continuous monitoring and being in hospital but it will be worth it in the end and pre-eclampsia is dangerous so you will be in the best place. 

Take care, and try not to get too worked up as that will rise your BP further.

Good luck for tomorrow and thursday.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Chrissie...

Your situation sounds very familiar to what happened to me first time round!

I think it would be very wise to have everything packed as pre eclampsia doesn't get better til baby is born & I doubt you'll be let home when you next go in; I was taken in with similar stats at 33 wks, and was kept in for 1 1/2wks before a C section delivery.  It's not a bundle of fun I'll admit, but at least you'll be in the best place if things do start to need attention!   Just keep an eye on how you feel in the meanwhile & if you get any sudden, severe swelling of your face, hands or feet, severe headaches, problems with your vision, such as blurring or flashing before your eyes or severe pain just below your ribs I'd recommend calling the hospital immediately.  Not wanting to scare you, but best be safe... For what it's worth, Michael was born at 34w 5d, weighing 5lb 12 oz & despite looking a bit scrawny & needing a nose tube for a few days was fine & he is now a big, feisty rascally 3yr old! 

For the stay in hospital I'd seriously recommend taking an ipod or ear plugs, as if they put you on a 'high risk' ward (being diabetic with PE they like to be careful just in case), chances are it will be close to the nurses station & might be fairly noisy, with women coming & going already in labour! 

One other thing - if you suddenly start getting unexpected hypos make sure your diabetic specialist obstetrics doc knows soon as - it can indicate it's time to get baby out - I had a few days of bad unexpected hypos before Charlotte was delivered early & they were down to the placenta slowly starting to fail...she was fine too though!  

I hope I've not scared you, that wasn't the idea!  Just trying to make sure you know what to look out for... I'm sure you'll be fine!  Do try & relax, rest & look forward to meeting your baby!   I would also say if you do need a c section please don't worry - I was really scared beforehand but the staff were wonderful & did everything they could to make it special...it was fine!  Wishing you all the best - please do let us know how it goes, I'll be thinking of you! 

Best wishes, (& a big hug!!)

Twitchy x

PS - Remember to take in some hypo food & snacks too! Guess it's very hospital dependent but the food in mine was a bit hit & miss & the staff very busy at times...!


----------



## rachelha (Aug 11, 2010)

Chrissie

sorry to here you are having a tough time.  Try to focus on the fact that your baby is ok, and growing well. It must all be a real shock to you. Have you finished work now.

Try to keep us updated on what is happening

((big hugs))

Rx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Chrissie

Sorry to hear your clinic appointment didn't go very well. I've got my fingers crossed that you don't get admitted two weeks early because of the pre eclampsia but if you do make sure you have lots of books and snacks to take with you. I also had pre eclampsia but they didn't catch it until the friday before I was due to be induced on the monday so although I had to come in the saturday and sunday to be monitored I didn't have to be admitted early. The main thing is that you rest as much as possible and that your baby is doing well. Let us know what happens if you can xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 11, 2010)

p.s Where in Essex are you if you don't mind me asking was just wondering if your close by? xx


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi
Thank you for all your messages!! I'm going to drop my urine off at the hospital soon it was great fun trying to collect it 

I've tried to get myself organised today & packed an extra bag incase i'm kept in tomorrow i've already got a food bag ready with snacks & hypo treats, my ipod is on charge alongside the camera. Thank you for the info on what to expect & extra bits to take

Ive got some urine test sticks at home & have been checking each time i wee its showing ++ protein, my feet/hands are not swollen & no headaches or pain.

Rachel - i finished work a week & half ago i'm on annual leave for 3 weeks then mat leave. I'm glad that i've finished the last 2 weeks were really tough going. Have you finished work yet? Is everything going ok with you & your baby?

Emma - i'm in Stansted & i chose to be under Addenbrookes for my diabetes care so thats where i'll be going to have baby i've been really happy with my care there. Where abouts in Essex are you? Are you enjoying being a mummy? Jessica looks a real cutie x

I'll try & keep you updated i think i was just a bit shocked about it all yesterday

Chrissie x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

Wishing you all the best Chrissie


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi everybody just a quick update

I've been back to to the hospital today, i had my blood pressure monitored for 1hr & it ranged between 114-138/76-87 which is more or less normal. Baby was monitored for 1 1/2 hrs & its heart rate was normal & it has good movements. My blood tests results came back normal. But i still have high protein in my urine (from the 24hr collection & the dip stick test today 3+++ of protein)  Thankfully i haven't been admitted today but they want to monitor me very closely so i'm back again on sat for all the same tests, then i have to see commuity midwife on mon for bp & urine then back to clinic on tues for all the same tests & to see obs & diabetic drs. They will make another plan of whats going to happen on tuesday but the dr today has said that if there are no further changes & my bp doesn't rise then i'm looking at being induced between 37-38wks. I'll have to go back to the hospital every other day, but at least i get to come home & sleep in my own bed & get some rest 

Thankyou for all your messages & i'll keep you all updated

Chrissie x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know how you are getting on. Really glad to hear you have not been kept in. Glad baby is doing well. 

It sounds as though they are going to keep a very close eye on you, which is good, although I am sure all the hospital appointments will drive you nuts.

Take care of yourself

Rachel


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Rachel i'm sure i'll be sick of hospitals by the time baby arrives but at least i'm able to come home at the end of the day & slob on my sofa & sleep in my bed  Its a huge relief!!

How is everything going with you? Did your antenatal classes get any better mine were rubbish!! We were told that they were not discussing high risk preg or complicated deliveries & they refused to answer my questions about induction other than most people don't need one so don't worry about it  very helpfull not! Have you been given a induction date yet?

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 13, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Thanks Rachel i'm sure i'll be sick of hospitals by the time baby arrives but at least i'm able to come home at the end of the day & slob on my sofa & sleep in my bed  Its a huge relief!!
> 
> How is everything going with you? Did your antenatal classes get any better mine were rubbish!! We were told that they were not discussing high risk preg or complicated deliveries & they refused to answer my questions about induction other than most people don't need one so don't worry about it  very helpfull not! Have you been given a induction date yet?
> 
> xxx



Hi Chrissie, the classes got bit better, when we moved onto the what on earth happens after giving birth part.  Still v frustrating.  Have you met any diabetic mums at your clinic appointments? No one speaks at mine.  I have tried a couple of times to get talking to people but with no joy.  I guess people just dont chat in waiting rooms, but we all know why we are there.
Oh well.

Have you been advised to attempt to express prior to giving birth?  I am going to start trying next week - it will be a bit weird.

No induction date yet,  I have a half hour fetal trace and scan on Monday, think I may here after that.  The last they said they will leave me until 39 weeks as my blood pressure and sugar were fine.  SInce then my feet, legs and now hands too have swollen up like balloons - not sure if that will make them change their minds.

TTFN


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi
Glad your classes got abit better 

I've not met any other diabetics mums nobody talks at clinic  i did once talk to a lady who had just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes which she was controlling with diet, but i've not seen her since. I have got a friend who is T1 & has had 2 children so i'll often bombard her with questions & worries, both her pregnancies were fine & both children (3yrs & 5yrs) are healthy & happy. It doesn't stop you worrying tho does it? Or maybe i'm just a born worrier 

I've been told about hand expressing apparently you should start at 35-36wks to stimulate the milk flow, it is unlikely that you will get more than a drop or two, but it gets everything ready. Apparently they like you to feed baby within 2 hours of delivery (they would normally say 6hrs to non-diabetics) as babies often end end with low blood sugars. 

Hopefully you'll be given a induction date on monday enjoy your scan i still love seeing baby every few weeks  one of the few benefits of being diabetic

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 13, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Hi
> Thank you for all your messages!! I'm going to drop my urine off at the hospital soon it was great fun trying to collect it
> 
> I've tried to get myself organised today & packed an extra bag incase i'm kept in tomorrow i've already got a food bag ready with snacks & hypo treats, my ipod is on charge alongside the camera. Thank you for the info on what to expect & extra bits to take
> ...



I live in Chelmsford, yes I love being a mum thank you. I'm glad your appointment went well and that your not being kept in but it must be a real pain going back and forth to the hospital every other day! I hope that things go smoothly for you in the coming weeks  xx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hand expressing before birth*

Hiya!

I should probably just mention when I was told about hand expressing they said not before 36wks, not too enthusiastically (it can stimulate contractions or something?!) and one side per day (I think?!)...  As far as I know you can freeze the milk in a sterilized pot so you can build up a store for baby's arrival in case your seperated or they are tired & need to be cup fed...

...Can't believe the fob-off about complicated pregnancies or inductions?!   Hope you didn't pay for those lessons! I'd cross on your behalf!! 

Hope you are both (well, all 4 of you!) doing well,

Twitchy x


----------

